# copperhead's



## hilco (Dec 28, 2008)

some pics of our 1.1 agkistrodon contortrix laticinctus


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful animals.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Fantastic pics! :notworthy:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Lovely looking snakes! How big are they?


----------



## AlexS (Feb 27, 2011)

Is it just me or do venomous snakes always seem to really look pissed off.


----------



## 17624 (May 1, 2008)

Amazing pics!

Jpster


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

nice pics.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Stunning.


----------



## lee b (Nov 5, 2008)

:mf_dribble:absolutely awesome


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

aww nice pics

must say i like the copperheads : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

copperheads are world class snakes... awesome pics!

i have northerns here where i am... common... i am lucky.


i'm dumbfounded as to why they aren't more popular... they're easy to keep... attractive... no eggs... tough.... very cool...

love the pics... quality!:2thumb::no1::notworthy: and all that!


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

stunning. :no1: these are likely candidates for my first DWAs when i get my house/licence 
Harry


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow they are both stunning & great photos


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i love the last pic! so cute.

beautiful snakes, love the colours


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Great looking snakes, go well with the viv, but dont they look so mean


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Stunning snakes, there was one when i went to emworth aquatics last and i could've of looked at it all day long, just beautiful


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

awesome looking animals hilco, they are really stunning.:2thumb:


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Just love Copperheads. Mine were always my favourite dwa's. Really do miss them. Beautiful animals and echo others compliments on the photography.


----------



## Wama (Dec 5, 2009)

Gorgeous:2thumb:.Love the last pic.... Maybe one day


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Definitely one of my favourite venomous snakes, if I was ever to get one it'd be a copperhead. The two just compliment eachother soo well.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Ohio Birds and Biodiversity: Northern Copperhead

what the ones here look like... northerns...


----------



## Dragon Wolf Junior (Jan 9, 2010)

stunning beauties :flrt::no1::2thumb::flrt::lol2::no1::2thumb:


----------

